# Anxiety and drinking



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

What do you all do when you are anxious about something but are scared to take an anti-anxiety drug because you know you might be drinking alcohol within a few hours? I get a lot of anxiety before dates or going out when I know I might see a guy I know and like. I would usually take half of an Ativan, but most of the time, I know I will probably be having a drink or two that night so I am scared to take the Ativan. So I end up dealing with the anxiety and sometimes cancelling on the plans because of the anxiety.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, my suggestion would be that if you take the Ativan, don't drink. It's really not impossible to be on a date, even a first one, without drinking. I know, I had horrible anxiety and was on Ativan, Wellbutrin, and Paxil, all 3 of which indicate that one should not drink alcohol while on these drugs. So, just like you, I often times cancelled prospective dates due to the anxiety. Well, the one time I didn't cancel (and I have no idea why), I ended up falling on love and marrying him! How about that? Maybe if you're getting TOO anxious, you should follow your 'gut feeling' and not go.


----------



## 21836 (Mar 28, 2005)

My doc put me on Lexapro for the bad anxiety attacks I was having and it has helped immensly. While they recommond limiting alcohol while on Lexapro (my mom being a nurse) told me that she would be extra careful but I have found that I can safely have 1 drink and be fine so maybe you should ask your doc if there is something else he/she can prescribe to you that would tolerate a drink or two on occasion







or like Anita said - don't drink


----------

